# Second attempt at coin hammering



## Geo (Jul 25, 2020)

I had a toll that the costumer wanted a hand made coin. I had planned to hammer a disk and simply stamp letters and numbers. Since gold has gone so high, he said to sell it all and try again with the next batch.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jul 25, 2020)

Pretty cool Geo. I've been pondering over stamping some coins since I saw this guy at a renaissance fair a few years ago...

Guillotine style coin press

I've come across a few place online that will etch custom die sets for stamping coins. Been thinking about giving it a go.

Although it would be really cool to build a big rig like the guy at the renfair, I'm pretty sure a small pneumatic setup or even a heavy hammer would get the job done.


----------



## Geo (Jul 25, 2020)

Cool. Thank you.


----------

